
Show HN: Redesigning the Pulse CMS site - latteperday
https://www.pulsecms.com/
======
brudgers
I'd probably find a blog post explaining the redesign more intellectually
interesting than just looking at the page. That's probably because frequent
exposure to web pages causes me to tune out their intricacies.

Curious if there was any testing behind the redesign.

